# RiSE (Re-Growth In Struggling Exotics)



## RiSE (Feb 12, 2014)

RiSE are going to be captive breeding amphibian specialists for the UK pet trade with some of the proceeds being donated to amphibian conservation projects around the world. We are being aided by the Princes Trust and we have massive backing by a global amphibian conservation organisation that one of there partners are IUCN. 

FRIGHTENING FACTS..!
IUCN assessed 6,285 amphibian species. Out of this assessment 3,900 species are known to be in trouble, THAT'S MORE THAN HALF. An additional 130 are not known whether they are extinct yet and 1,895 are fighting a real possibility of extinction.

*Please take our survey, it will take less than 2 minutes.*
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/S3HFGV6 

*Also please like our facebook page so we can keep people up to date*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/RiSE/364565347014831

Thank you for your time and attention,
Jason Smith
RiSE


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

What species are you planning on breeding?


----------

